# Minolta Hi-Matic F



## manfromh (Jun 18, 2006)

So im looking for a camera that i can keep in my pocket and maybe use for street photography. Digital compacts are too slow and my SLR is too big. 
So i thought about a Minolta Hi-Matic F. Has anyone used it? What are your opinions? Is the lens good? Ive also heard that batteries for it arent made anymore, but its possible to make an adapter. So im not sure whether i should spend 20 bucks on it or not. So im just wondering what other people think about this camera.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 18, 2006)

Take a look here. Coupled rangefinder, 38mm f/2.7 lens, shutter speeds 4 seconds to 1/724. For 20 bucks, I don't think you can go wrong there.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought a s/h Ricoh 500G that I haven't tried yet. However, I also got a beaten Nikon L35AF off e-bay for £10 inc carriage! It's autofocus, built in flash and has a super sharp lens. Highly reccommended!

Cheers, Lol


----------

